

Use tech from a start-up, teachers know if you've been e-reading - RougeFemme
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/09/technology/coursesmart-e-textbooks-track-students-progress-for-teachers.html?hp&_r=0

======
RougeFemme
Edit: "Us _ing_ tech. . ."

